# Help for 3 x 15 year old cats



## Debs Moore (Feb 15, 2013)

Please help to find a happy home for 3 x 15 year old cats who were abandoned by a couple who went on holiday and did not come back. Their fosterer has to move from a house to a flat and cannot take them. They are beautiful and just want a bed, food and lots of love. Easy to look after and in good health. The time situation is bad, please can you call me. They are based in Fareham, Hants with a cat sanctuary, but they are happy to get the cats anywhere within reason to get a good home. Please call me, Deb on 07760128595


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

It's a shame no-one's responded to this yet . Have you advertised them on pets4homes as well? Also if you have any pictures it might help create a bit more interest. I hope someone can help them.


----------



## Rebeccaxxx (Jul 20, 2011)

I have passed this on to a friend who lives nearby, I know she won't be able to take them but she might know someone.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh this is just so sad and heartbreaking. I recently took on a 16 year old cat whose owner died. They are so little trouble at this age, sleep most of the time and you hardly know they are there.

I just dont know how someone could abandon 3 elderly cats like that.


----------



## Debs Moore (Feb 15, 2013)

I have yet to receive photographs, but have been given more information. One of the previous owners died and the owner left could not cope, so really not abandonment it seems, just a decision made in grief, because they have to leave their house for reasons beyond their control and the new flat does not allow cats. The owner is apparently devastated in all sorts of ways. We only have 3 weeks to find them a new home. The male cat can be rehomed on his own - the cat home says he is very independent, but the girls are really close and have to stay together. They are still with their owner, but when he moves they will effectively be homeless all the sanctuaries in that area are full. I am going to do everything possible I can to help - will cover all the forums, sanctuaries etc. but it will be down to luck and a small miracle. Please do not give up helping me and giving me advice. We can go UK wide. Thanks to all who responded so far.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Have you contaced Kelly Joy and CaninoAminalRescue on this forum. Also try all small local rescues and post on all forums. Please please keep us updated.

ETA You need to quickly make 15/25 (not sure which) posts before you can pm


----------



## Debs Moore (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for your support Ang, what does your last sentence mean, sorry I am novice - pm?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Debs Moore said:


> Thanks for your support Ang, what does your last sentence mean, sorry I am novice - pm?


A PM is a private message


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Once you have made the required posts, you can search members names and send them a pm. 

You can also look in rescue as there have been some posts from people offering fostering and you will be able to pm them.


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I'm local to you but can't take them on myself at present. Ill ask around though. Have you tried the independent rescues like Second Chance in Southampton? I know they are all busy but some might have foster space.

Here is a list of Hampshire rescues 
Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Hampshire

They'd be perfect in a care home or something like that, so sad


----------



## Debs Moore (Feb 15, 2013)

Dear Ella

Many thanks for you reply. It is great to know that there are people out there prepared to offer advice. Thanks Deb


----------



## Debs Moore (Feb 15, 2013)

Dear All who have replied so far. Last Chances Sanctuary in Edenbridge have come through and are in direct contact with the owner. Obviously for the time being I am continuing on to try and find them a permanent home, so please keep supporting me on this until I find out from the Sanctuary what they need from me. They have been amazing in the past and are very popular in the local area. Thank you all who replied thus far. Deb x


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I am so relieved to hear this. But, I pray they will not end their days in a sanctuary.... please god!


----------



## Debs Moore (Feb 15, 2013)

Dear All, These beautiful cats are still needing a home and the male, particularly has taken everything really badly. The Sanctuary has discovered they really do need to be rehomed together and not separated. Please if you have a home with no other cats, not near a main road, enough space for them to enjoy peace and quiet and just a very loving, stress free home think about these three. They are apparently very loving, affectionate and the most ideal cats I have heard of in a long time. They do not appear their age. They have had so many sad things happen to them recently, they deserve a break to find happiness. Please consider them. Call me directly on 077601 285 95.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

This is just so incredibly sad. Can someone PLEASE give these guys a home? CC Do you know anyone?


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So sad , poor things. Shame we are in the middle of kitten season.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ang, im trying to find them a home but their age is against them, all i have is a farm home. Would mean not much company but a barn to sleep in and is away from roads.

The only other thing i may offer in 8 weeks is a forever home with me and they will be in a heated pen outside, probably not a life for them being in a pen to end their days.

Not sure if Lauren has any space, its worth asking her.


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

Can anyone offer foster?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Is this the right photo for the cats urgently needing a home.
If anybody can help please.


----------

